# Need your views on HK USP Expert 9mm



## Kirinkov

Hi
This is my first post on this forum. I am a firearms collector and enthusiast. I like keeping and shooting quality firearms. I have been fortunate enough to own some very nice items that I will share with fellow members in due time.

I would begin with asking you about HK USP Expert. What are your experiences with this handgun. I have searched the internet but to my surprise there isn't while a lot about the USP Expert. I want to know specifically about the following, if I may:

A. How accurate is it out of the box compared to other competition pistols?
B. How does is measure up to HK Mark 23?
C. How does is compete with some custom 1911s?
D. Would it take regular full size USP magazines in same caliber?

Thank you


----------



## hberttmank

I have owned a USP 9 Expert for 6 years now. It is my favorite of the USP series. Mine has been a very accurate and dependable pistol. Yes, it takes the same mag as the USP 9.


----------



## spacedoggy

I liked the compact the best because of the grip size. It is one of the best ever produced. Can't go wrong with any HK


----------



## Sonny Boy

The HK USP Expert is an upgraded version of the USP 9. It has a match trigger and adjustable sights. The Expert is very accurate, extremely reliable and a sought after firearm of HK enthusiasts.

If you can get one. get it. The difference between a USP and an Expert is huge.


----------



## H&K-nut

I've got a few HK toys. The 9mm expert is NOT my favorite. It is relatively rare, expensive to buy but worth every penny at the range. It is far superior to the standard USP in every category. It is a pleasure to shoot. To answer the questions:
A. It is extremely accurate out of the box. It performs as well as any of the (double the price) other competition pistols that I have. It out shoots me. You will shoot more, buy lots of ammo. (seriously)
B. It is not a Mark 23.... Go to HKPro.... there is a comparison somewhere there showing an expert and a M23 side by side. They are 2 completely different animals. The M23 is huge and built to be run over by an armored personnel carrier and still shoot well. 
C. Compared to the custom 1911's.... I will just say that if the SHTF my brothers and father want my expert vs their (not to be named) very expensive 1911's. I have sold all of my 1911's. My experts have never jammed.... ever... any of them... no matter what crap ammo... Yes I have more than one. I have shot more than 15k through each so I have some experience there. 
D. The expert takes the funnel jet large (expensive) mags. The 9mm takes like 19rds and the 40 gets 16rds. 

FYI... I prefer the 40 Expert. The ammo does cost more but when you shoot at bowling pins at 75' even a glancing hits knocks them down. A lot of people hate the 40 but if you shoot it through the right weapon it is great. The Expert is that tool. The balance is perfect. And the 40 expert is easily obtained and cheaper to buy than the 9mm Expert. I also do not drink the HK coolaid and do shoot lead through the USP pistols... (I know that I get an extra few days in Hell for that)... but I do clean (spotlessly) all of my pistols after each use.

Hope this helps...


----------

